# Big weekend in the W



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Everybody watch or listen to the games of your favorite teams and let us know how they did.

I am getting new batteries for my radio to listen to the Comets/Storm game tonight...just hope I can stay awake during it. It should be a good one, though, so sleep will have to wait.

Some espn board junkies are meeting at the B.U.S. across from the Toyota Center Sunday, around 2:00...if anybody is interested in coming by.

GO BIG RED MACHINE!! GO #52!!! :jump:


----------

